# 3.5 auto 1/4 Mile times



## Dhridah (Nov 5, 2003)

Just took my 2003 Sheer Silver 3.5 to the strip tonight and ran 2 14.8's with the car in drive(letting the car shift itself) and a 14.6 shifting myself. The car is stock with 25k miles. Is this the norm for an auto? Has anyone run in the 13's with their stock or modified Altima?


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

I don't know of anyone with an Auto has run in the 13s. 14.3 is the best I've seen. Although with some nitrous you could get into the high 13s.

I never ran mine at the track... but with the mods I had traction was a real issue. See it here http://www.cardomain.com/id/ohtwoaltimase


----------



## Dhridah (Nov 5, 2003)

Did some research today on my transmission today and tried removing the plug for the resistor and what a difference. Not what I would like for daily driving but I think I can shave a few tenths and run a 14.4 or better. I will get 13's without too many mods! :thumbup:


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Cool... Why don't you post a how to...


----------



## Dhridah (Nov 5, 2003)

*faster shifts*

here's the link on maxima.org
http://forums.maxima.org/showthread.php?t=245751&page=1&pp=30

on the Altima the plug for the resistor is on same side as the Maxima but is a little futher back on the shock tower. I will post a pic as soon as I can. It will throw an error code but doesn't affect anything. The 1-2 shift happens like there is a shift kit and the 2-3 shift is much quicker. This is a cheapy way to get those few tenths without spending a dime. I will let everyone know my times after next friday at Island Dragway. They have street legal drags every Friday night and the first wed. of the month. It is a liitle over an hour from NYC. Check it out. 
http://www.islanddragway.com/STREET.htm


----------



## altima04 (Feb 28, 2004)

Dhridah said:


> Just took my 2003 Sheer Silver 3.5 to the strip tonight and ran 2 14.8's with the car in drive(letting the car shift itself) and a 14.6 shifting myself. The car is stock with 25k miles. Is this the norm for an auto? Has anyone run in the 13's with their stock or modified Altima?


how fast did u go? cuz i have an auto with mufflers and a CAI but i havent tried it in the 1/4 mile yet! ima go to the track the 30th and ill let yall know wat i get! the highest ive gotten though is 125 and i have an auto so i guess thats pretty good!


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

altima04 said:


> the highest ive gotten though is 125 and i have an auto so i guess thats pretty good!


You won't go much faster than that.... the auto is limited to 130. :thumbdwn:


----------



## altima04 (Feb 28, 2004)

Ruben said:


> You won't go much faster than that.... the auto is limited to 130. :thumbdwn:


damn that sucks but u right cuz i tried it today again only hit 120!


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

Ruben said:


> I never ran mine at the track... but with the mods I had traction was a real issue. See it here http://www.cardomain.com/id/ohtwoaltimase


WOW!! Cool wheels man!!


----------



## Dhridah (Nov 5, 2003)

altima04 said:


> how fast did u go? cuz i have an auto with mufflers and a CAI but i havent tried it in the 1/4 mile yet! ima go to the track the 30th and ill let yall know wat i get! the highest ive gotten though is 125 and i have an auto so i guess thats pretty good!




my fastest mph was 94 but I ran a 14.62 at 92mph this past friday. It was too humid and the car had nothing on top. So disappointed but.....removing the resistor made a HUGE improvement especially on the 2-3 shift :thumbup:


----------



## altima04 (Feb 28, 2004)

Dhridah said:


> my fastest mph was 94 but I ran a 14.62 at 92mph this past friday. It was too humid and the car had nothing on top. So disappointed but.....removing the resistor made a HUGE improvement especially on the 2-3 shift :thumbup:


not bad man thats pretty good cant wait till the 30th! when i got test my baby on the track!


----------



## 1QIKALTY (Mar 18, 2004)

The best I got out of my bone stock '04 3.5 AUTO was a 14.22 @ 97. I had a 80 shot on and went a 13.24 @ 105. I put 100 on but never got a chance to run it.



Jon


----------



## altima04 (Feb 28, 2004)

1QIKALTY said:


> The best I got out of my bone stock '04 3.5 AUTO was a 14.22 @ 97. I had a 80 shot on and went a 13.24 @ 105. I put 100 on but never got a chance to run it.
> 
> 
> 
> Jon


oh shit u serious man i have just an Injen CAI on my 04 3.5 auto! damn so i might run in the low 14's whoo thats good man!!!


----------

